# How to remove old oil-based paint from heat register?



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi all, sorry to bug everyone with another question again.

I did some research online and learned that you can use a pot, hot water, and baking soda to remove old paint from hinges. However, I have a *heat register* that I accidentally painted it with oil-based paint long time ago and now I can NOT remove it... so that baking soda trick does not work for me in this case. Is there any other way to remove the old paint on this heat register? Here is a picture:



Would using a heat gun help? How about the Eco-Strip Speedheater System Kit? Does anyone has any experience using this thing? Thanks!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Why do you need to strip it?
A new one would be cheaper, or just prime and paint it a different color


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes, stripping it is gonna be more hassle than it's worth I'm afraid. If you must take all the paint off, fill up a container with some citrus paint remover (nothing caustic) and lay the register in there and allow the stripper to do it's thing. The paint may come off easily or it may take several days. Remove it and scrape/wipe off any "stuff" still on the surface, rinse thoroughly, and allow to dry for a day or so. Then you SHOULD be able to repaint.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I loved the infrared stripper I had but it will not work on those fins. You will need a chemical paint stripper or you could take it somewhere and have it beed or sand blasted. Ask a body shop who they use. Then prime with self etching metal primer and paint. If it is getting really hot for some strange reason, use high heat car engine type paint. 

Or unless it is a custom size or something? Just get a new one.


----------



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

chrisn said:


> Why do you need to strip it?
> A new one would be cheaper, or just prime and paint it a different color


As it's an vintage heat register so I'm not sure whether I can (1) take it out (as it is just stuck now and the fins won't even move), and (2) find a new one from local home center.. That's why I'm thinking of striping it...


----------



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

I asked a professional painter, he suggested to just use spray paint to cover that area and forget about the fins...


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ohman said:


> I asked a professional painter, he suggested to just use spray paint to cover that area and forget about the fins...[/quote]
> 
> 
> why is that?:huh:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I've seen that type and I don't think the fins are supposed to move. 
One way to tell is there is no protruding lever to use to change angle.


Use some 6" masking paper and tape it off, get a scraper and go at the loose paint ( contain chips, they might have lead based paint in them). You can probably just about strip the fins that way.
Some stripper might be worthwhile if you want to go that far- doesn't look like a hard project at all. 

If you really want to remove to work on, it is possible. Cut all connecting lines with a razor knife. Chip screws loose so there is not paint holding them back, including slots. This is a bigger project.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

ohman said:


> I asked a professional painter, he suggested to just use spray paint to cover that area and forget about the fins...


Seems like a rather unfinished looking compromise to me. :huh:


----------

